# Famous Groundhogs Around the World



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

My Grandpap, on my Dad's side, was born on groundhogs Day 1888.  This was the second official Groundhogs Day.  Pennsylvania has Punxsutawney Phil, but there are others!
http://pittsburgh.about.com/od/famous_groundhogs/


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2015)

OMG !  Which one can we believe ?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

And, a couple more.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2015)




----------

